# Vos meilleures blagues



## barbarella (14 Juin 2002)

Celles dont vos avez été victimes, celles que vous avez faites, mais pas le méchantes.

je commence :

Un jour mon père voulant remercier une des secrétaires de la boîte pour laquelle il travaillait, me demanda d'acheter pour lui un paquet de bonbons.

Occasion rêvée, je me précipitai dans une boutique de farce et attrapes, et achetai un paquet de bonbons au poivre.

Je n'ai jamais eu d'échos, mais mon père ma regardé bizarement pendant une semaine.

Quelques mois plus tard il est rentré à la maison et me tendant un paquet de bonbons me dit : c'est de la part de Jocelyne (la fameuse secrétaire). Ce à quoi j'ai répondu, ça tombe bien Maman voulait justement remercier la voisine du premier qui lui avait rendu un service.

JE ne sais pas ce qu'est devenu ce paquet de bonbons.


----------



## huexley (14 Juin 2002)

Une qui me fait beaucoup rire est arrivée a ma p'tite amie .. 

Elle étais petite et le 25 au matin descend l'étage a toute blinde pour chopper les cadeau sous le sapin (le parents étaient dans le salon) et il avait rien mis sous le sapin pour voir sa tronche .. ARF ** elle a eu se cadeau .. MDR j aurai payé cher pour voir  la tete


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Juin 2002)

Ma blague la plus pendable, je vous l'ai déjà raconté l'année dernière :
J'étais mioche et à l'école il y avait une dizaine de toilettes toutes alignées dans la cour de récré - comme on n'avait pas encore le "tout-à-l'égoût", chaque WC avait sa fosse septique qu'il fallait faire vider régulièrement ...
J'avais un copain dont le père était boulanger et on n'a rien trouvé de mieux que de déverser quelques kilos de levure dans chaque WC le vendredi soir juste avant le week-end... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Résultat : ne comptez pas sur moi pour vous le décrire mais c'était apocalyptique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Heureusement, il y a prescription maintenant


----------

